# MouseOver zerstört mein Tabellen Layout! HILFE!



## masta (21. August 2002)

Habe folgendes Problem, durch die Anwendug des mouseover-Befehls
wird meine Tabelle zerstört.

 Siehe hier: 

http://www.digitalbeat.de/cashinspector/cashinspector.html

oben links der erste Link mit dem Namen Surfen.

Vielen Dank für Antworten!

 Gruß Patrick!


----------



## masta (21. August 2002)

*Hier mal der Quelltext!*

<TD>
<a  onmouseover="bild.src='Bilder/cashinsovr_04.gif';"
onmouseout="bild.src='Bilder/cashinspector_04.gif';"
href="news.html">
<img src="Bilder/cashinspector_04.gif" name="bild" border="0" width="132" height="17"></a>			
</TD>


----------



## Paranoia (21. August 2002)

also bei mir klappt alles einwandfrei.. was hast du den für einen browser.. habe den link mit IE6.0 und N6.2 getestet

greetings para


----------



## masta (21. August 2002)

habe den fehler schon behoben,
ich hatte in dem quelltext einen zeilenumbruch.
habe jetzt einfach alles in einer zeile geschrieben und 
jetzt funktioniert alles! 
trotzdem danke für deine bemühungen!


----------



## kasi (21. August 2002)

Also Opera 6.04 mit 
JavaVirtualMachine 1.31_01 
hat ebenfalls keine Probleme. (wenn man alle Bilder laden lässt)


----------



## masta (21. August 2002)

der mouseover effekt funktioniert ja auch aber die tabelle wird minimal auseinander gezogen. der abstand des surf button stimmt nicht mehr...so sollte es richtig aussehen: http://www.digitalbeat.de/index.html

hier das falsche:

http://www.digitalbeat.de/cashinspector/cashinspector.html


----------



## kasi (21. August 2002)

Bestandsaufnahme:
Opera 6.04 mit Java... usw. ändert nix.
Beide Versionen gleich.
Netscape 6.2 mit JAvavitualmachine 1.31_01 von Sun Microsystems
Beide Versionen ebenfalls gleich
Naja gleiche JavaVitualMachine
Folglich genauso bei Mozilla, Konqueror
Bleibt eigentlich bloß noch der IE.
Gut da schauts anders aus.
Da triffr dein Gesagtes leider zu.
Tja was tun?
Vielleicht mal die Tabellenmaße mit !important deklassieren
Könnte gehen....


----------



## masta (21. August 2002)

naja wie gesagt hatte mit dem ie 6.0 probleme,
aber jetzt funktioniert es. trotzdem danke für deine mühe habe dir eine gute bewertung gegeben!


----------



## kasi (22. August 2002)

Naja die Javaeigenschaften eines Browsers anhand seiner JavaVirtualMachine zu erläutern ist ja auch nicht wirklich schwer..
Noch dazu wenn es fast überall die gleiche ist...


----------

